# Correctional Officer Timothy Betts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Timothy Betts*

Indiana Department of Correction, Indiana

End of Watch: Sunday, August 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 51
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 8/26/2012
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Correctional Officer Tim Betts suffered a fatal heart attack while escorting an unruly inmate to the segregation unit at the Wabash Valley Correctional Facility.

He suddenly collapsed as he and other officers moved the inmate. The other officers immediately began CPR and used an automated external defibrillator until an ambulance arrived. Officer Betts was transported to Sullivan County Community Hospital where he passed away a short time later.

Officer Betts had served with the Indiana Department of Correction for 15 years. He is survived by his wife, children, and grandchildren.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Bruce Lemmon
Indiana Department of Correction
302 West Washington Street
Room E-334
Indianapolis, IN 46202

Phone: (317) 232-5780

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21371-correctional-officer-timothy-betts#ixzz24tOFo56O​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

RIP Officer Betts.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Rip Sir.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

RIP CO Betts


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP CO


----------

